# Rabbit Diarrhea?



## Sky (Jul 23, 2019)

One of my 1 yr old rabbit has been excreting like this since yesterday (a little). We spotted the watery stools once on the floor today afternoon but wasnt sure what it was. Now in the evening we spotted these (pics attached, the other normal stools in pics 4 and 5 may or may not have been mixed with his partner's.) Upon closer inspection, the stool in pic 1 is watery but not sticky and a bit foul smelling upon smelling it. Is this Diarrhea? How danger is this situation? I dont have any idea as to how much and how frequent he excreted until now. His and his partner's diet in the last few days was comprised of grass (70%), cabbage, carrots, coriander, half a fig (All of these are usual) and pomegranate (may have been for the 1st time).
About 2 weeks ago he also bit and ingested some of the plastic floor mat in the cage out of anger.
Right now, his behavior mostly seems usual and normal and is eating grass normally. But im worried.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 23, 2019)

If you have a relationship with a rabbit-experienced vet, you should speak to them via phone or e-mail (with photos). I have never actually seen rabbit diarrhea, but image 1 and the splat on image 4 is what I would imagine it would be. Pictures 3 and 5 look like super super soft, wet stools. Unsure if it's normal for your rabbit, but in general, the color seems very light brown as well.

The best course of action is to take your rabbit to the vet straight away. It's such a repeated phrase in the rabbit community that if your rabbit has diarrhea, go right to the vet because it's a serious condition. In terms of knowing frequency and when it started, while those can be helpful, at the moment, it's most important to get it assessed by a professional, rabbit-experienced vet. Regardless of cause or duration, the sooner is always the better.


----------



## zuppa (Jul 23, 2019)

In my opinion they are getting too much fresh vegetables, especially carrots if you give in large amounts can cause diarrhea as well, they should only get as a threat once or twice a week only about an inch-sized piece of carrot. Cabbage is also sometimes if too much, my Smokey can't eat much cauliflower leaves she loves them but her stomach is not happy after, and Bernie has no problem she can eat more vegetables never a problem as she eats tons of hay and I believe hay helps to keep her digestion healthy. 

You said you gave them pomegranate and fig recently maybe they caused his watery stools. 

If there's any problem with stool I usually keep my rabbits on hay diet for a couple days and they go back to normal but If you don't feed them hay I'd just stay on grass and see if it's improving. If you feel something unusual in his behaviour I'd probably call vet. 

Hope he'll get better soon


----------



## Sky (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks, guys.
An UPDATE: We took him to a vet but the doctor there was kinda sketchy and weird. She tested his stool (which was normal and beady at the time) but didnt prescribe any medications until the next 24 hours cause she said she would call me about medicines the next day but even after that I had to follow up asking for the medicines. So she said she spotted Giardia 24 hours after she tested the sample after consulting her "Senior specialist" or something.

She prescribed Septran (sulfamethoxazole and Trimethoprim) syrup 0.5 ml twice daily for a week.
Ive heard very bad things about allergic reactions from it in humans, leave alone rabbit. So should I go with her medication?


----------

